# Pok



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Have you ever 'cheated' with your Pok


----------



## AndyB (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Have you ever 'cheated' with your Pok


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Have you ever 'cheated' with your Pok


----------



## AndyB (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

I cheat, I let my friend shake it in class by his crotch area lol.
And I let my other friend take it with him in PE.
& random kids just want to play with it so my walker this is all scratched & stuff.

So yeah I cheat


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 18, 2010)

So here's a little known secret used by very few people for the Pokewalker.  If you put it in your pocket, and actually go out for a short walk or run, you'll accumulate steps and watts!  Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Falken said:
			
		

> So here's a little known secret used by very few people for the Pokewalker.  If you put it in your pocket, and actually go out for a short walk or run, you'll accumulate steps and watts!  Pretty cool, huh?


Oh don't get me wrong, I go walking alot with this thing.


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 18, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Professor Falken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not directed towards you, Andy.  We all know that you're a very attractive, athletic, and intelligent person.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't even use my pokewalker.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Falken said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, i do walk with it as well, 6000 steps actually. like 100 are throug 'cheating'


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Professor Falken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're obviously not walking enough because it's apparent that you are not satisfied with how many steps/watts you've generated so far which is why you resorted to cheating.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Falken said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well no, i tested it to prove to my dad that its a decent Pedometer, and he believes me. Hence it only has 100 cheated steps.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 18, 2010)

How dare you take the integrity out of Pokewalking?!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Apr 18, 2010)

I pace around the house too much, so I usually just leave my pokewalker in my pocket.
Or I bring it to school and use it for p.e.


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 18, 2010)

i walk around 10000 steps a day. i see no need to cheat


----------



## Caius (Apr 18, 2010)

Ceiling fan.


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2010)

Uggh. Hell no. I would never cheat.


----------



## Nic (Apr 18, 2010)

タサヤマ破魔矢さな何つやさやらさたみはさかなさなさなたなさかたまらさかたなくつめ


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't cheat because I walk home from school and stuff. ='D
Pokewalker = best idea ever! ^^


----------



## Caius (Apr 18, 2010)

あなたが意味を成していない


----------



## Yokie (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't really bother with my Pok


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 19, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> タサヤマ破魔矢さな何つやさやらさたみはさかなさなさなたなさかたまらさかたなくつめ


それは変なふうに翻訳


----------



## Gethsamane (Apr 19, 2010)

Professor Falken said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd hit that.

This thread is now about wanting Andy.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 19, 2010)

I just put my pokewalker in one hand and move my hand like I do when you walk.
__________________________________________________________________

Go biking with your pokewalker and make sure the ride is REALLY bumpy. You get like 400 steps in like 1/5 of a mile. I biked from my house to the park, and I got like 475 I believe.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 19, 2010)

Zr388 said:
			
		

> Ceiling fan.


Ceiling fan OH YEAH!


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't have a walker, I've just downloaded the rom on my R4i sdhc, then plop it into my Dsi XL!


----------



## Josh (Apr 19, 2010)

I kind of lost mine the first day I got it.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 19, 2010)

I got Yellow Forest today so I'm going to walk alot, also I tried to cheat but I failed xD.


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 19, 2010)

I have.

I rocked it back and forth for easy watts when I unlock a new place.
But I actually bring it for walks and whatnot so i'm not completely a cheater


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 19, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Professor Falken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6000 in a complete day?
That's not much :S

I get 10,000 daily


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

Pizza Survivor said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rarely walk so yea


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 19, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Pizza Survivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not healthy... Lemme guess, you're homeschooled? Still need exercise.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, college. just whenever im off im in my room on the laptop and i only go to eat/drink and go toilet.

yet im still borderline annorexic :/


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 19, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which isn't healthy either.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, not if you outside of LA


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 19, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend is anorexic, it was fine until she got low blood sugar and something else I don't know the name of.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sucks, i hate my body so much for being so thin. Yet i eat like a frikkin' pig all day long and STILL put on nothing :s


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 19, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to eat like a pig to become fat.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:// i need to somehow gain weight without gaining to much...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 19, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Work out. Gain muscle.


----------

